# Hilton Head Surf fishing



## Let72

I will be heading to Hilton Head the week of 7/6 and I am planning on trying some surf fishing. I am new to this type of fishing, so I was hoping for some advice. I read the N. Myrtle report & got some good ideas. Does anyone have any tips for Hilton Head? Thanks.



Matt


----------



## 1newbie

try fishing the inland ponds especially out in sea pines use light equipment and shrimp


----------



## Let72

1newbie,

Thanks for the info, I'm staying in Sea Pines so I'll give it a try.


----------



## fishwendel2

Take a catfish rod and saltwater friendly reel if fishing from the surf. To get your bait out there you will need 2-3 oz sinkers. Pick up some frozen shrimp and some #2 hooks and you are all set. I was there last June and I fished every morning and evening in the surf. I caught sharks ranging from 2 lbs to 20+, stingrays, and other types. If you stop at the Walmart when you get there they have every thing you need and the sports department was very helpful in pointing out what was needed and not "overselling." There are some huge bass in the ponds ar Sea Pines but there are restrictions on what ones you can fish so check at the security gate to get a map. Good luck!


----------



## midoh39

My family goes there every year, and the surf fishing consist of Sharks and skate, as already said fish the inland ponds. And If you can find a jetti to fish hit that hard as the tide is getting low. There is a baitshop called lowcountry outfitters in Bluffton that was very helpful and they have live bait. Mudminnows produced me and my friend some flounder and trout of the jetti, and some of the bigger sharks while surf fishing. We were told by a guide that we took out that renting a kayak isnt to bad of an idea if you want to get into some redfish by yourself, and you use a popping cork and shrimp or a mudminnow. I hope this helps


----------



## Let72

Thank you all very much. I appreciate all of the tips. Looks like I'll be bring my bass gear too. I'll post when I get back & let you know how I did. Thanks again.


Matt


----------



## fishing247

thanks for asking this question let72. i am heading down on July 18 and was going to post something. please let me know how you do and any suggestions you have since you'll be a pro by then. i agree on the ponds in sea pines. i caught sea bass, sea trout, lady fish, flounder, eels and a 20 pound tarpon in one of those lakes. i bought frozen shrimp and put them on a leadhead jib and cast into the incoming water. the best time is at high tide when the water is flowing in those ponds. there is also a fresh water nature reserve that i believe is also in sea pines. i caught some good bass and some big crappie out of the last lake in the back. it's been years since i have been there.


----------



## Let72

Will do, fishing247.


----------



## striperfreak

i fished alot of the local ponds, lots of big bass.


----------



## Steel Cranium

striperfreak said:


> i fished alot of the local ponds, lots of big bass.


SC non-resident license required for the inland ponds on the island? What about the ones connected to the ocean?


----------



## GOLDFISH

Just Returned from the Outer Banks Surf Fishing Here's a couple fish I caught
I even caught a sand shark but the photo is not that good so I did not post it. Good Luck in Hilton Head All mine were caught on Blood Worms used squid but did not catch anything on it people around me were. 

Thanks, Matt DeLong


----------



## GOLDFISH




----------



## Let72

Thanks for all of the insight. I tried surf fishing last night. Got 4 small sharks & 3 small trout looking fish that I didnt know what they were. Used bottom rigs with squid & shrimp. Thanks again.


Matt


----------



## Steel Cranium

fishing247 said:


> thanks for asking this question let72. i am heading down on July 18 and was going to post something. please let me know how you do and any suggestions you have since you'll be a pro by then. i agree on the ponds in sea pines. i caught sea bass, sea trout, lady fish, flounder, eels and a 20 pound tarpon in one of those lakes. i bought frozen shrimp and put them on a leadhead jib and cast into the incoming water. the best time is at high tide when the water is flowing in those ponds. there is also a fresh water nature reserve that i believe is also in sea pines. i caught some good bass and some big crappie out of the last lake in the back. it's been years since i have been there.


I'm staying in sea pines for a week in a few weeks. Are any of the ponds standouts, worth concentrating on? I assume that a license is needed to fish those ponds. Best to get online beforehand or is it easy to get a license down there? Any specific types of lures/setups better than others? I will be limited on room for tackle. Planning on taking a 12' cabelas match rod with spools from 8 to 12 lb test, titanium leaders. This rod is old but very versitle - has pulled 10lb+ steelhead from the piers without issue, can handle 4-6lb line for finesse fishing.


----------



## triton175

Those black-tip sharks are very good to eat. Try one on the grill if you have one.


----------



## Let72

Steel Cranium,

Sea Pines Guests just have to go to the CSA office right past the security gate & they will give you a Sea Pines fishing permit for free. I have not hit any ponds yet, just tried surf fishing. Caught 6 small trout looking fish & a sting ray this morning with squid. I plan on trying the ponds this week I'll let you know.


----------

